# The wait is finally over



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

I've just picked up Taffy from the airport. She's finally home!!! eace: We're all very excited--the kids barely touched their homework. She's still a bit shy, but she's starting to follow us around. Get ready for tons of questions from us. :biggrin1: Here's the first one... what can we expect from a 7-month old Hav?

I'll post some photos soon...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

havaTaffy said:


> I've just picked up Taffy from the airport. She's finally home!!! eace: We're all very excited--the kids barely touched their homework. She's still a bit shy, but she's starting to follow us around. Get ready for tons of questions from us. :biggrin1: * Here's the first one... what can we expect from a 7-month old Hav?*
> 
> I'll post some photos soon...


You can expect lots of love, laughs, puppy kisses and more fun than you can imagine. Don't be surprised if she is a little uncertain for the first few days. She's getting used to a whole new place and a new family.

Give her an extra hug for me and take lots of pictures of your wonderful new family member. A special hi to Taffy.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh hurry with the pics, I can't wait to see her! Congrats!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on Taffy! Is she potty trained?

Hurry with pics - I'm sure she's a doll!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations!! 

My Tessa was a bit shy and uncertain her first weeks. Don't worry, she'll come around. Tessa now is not the Tessa we brought home  

I'm not sure what you mean about what to expect from a 7 mo old. Could you be a little more specific?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulation, Tons of love it what you can expect. Have fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome home Taffy, I can't wait to see pics!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW, Ami..the waiting is finally over!! :whoo::whoo::whoo:

I can't wait to see some photos!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

op2:op2:op2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ami~ How wonderful to finally have Taffy home! Give her a special belly rub from me and tell her Tori sends wet lickies!

Congratulations!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - Taffy is home!! We need pictures!!!!!

As far as what to expect Geri is right on - loves, hugs, kisses etc!!
Are you referring to potty training, eating sleeping???


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations, how very exciting!!!!! Welcome home Taffy!


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations! It is so nice when the anticipation is over and she is safe at home. Enjoy


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Post a photo or two if you can!
Are you wondering what kinds of things a 7 month old hav can do or not do? We got Dusty at 7 months also. She ran from my husband for several days. A year later he is her second best friend. She slept in her crate all night from day one and has ever since. She was trained to a pee pad and some outside when we got her. She had a few accidents but if we let her out regularly she did very well. She already knew "sit" and we taught her down and stay fairly quickly. She was great for grooming because her breeder had trained her that way already. She had no trouble jumping on the couch but couldn't make it up to the bed. She can now though! She did not seem to know much about walking on a leash but figured it out within a couple of weeks. Eating was interesting at first, but once we got used to her habits it was fine. I'd say that after we all got used to each other everything was fine, but it took a little longer than I expected for that to happen. Does that help?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ami, you can expect from a 7 mo. old to 'sit and stay' so you can take plenty of pics for us! So hurry!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea Ami!! I am so excited for you and your family!!
Can't wait for new pictures!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on finally getting your Hava-baby, can't wait for the pics!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition to your family Ami!!! Now, where are the pics? :boink:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Welcome home, Taffy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

PICTURES PLEASE! I'll check back later.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't tell you what to expect from *your* 7 month old Hav. I got mine when they were 11 weeks. I can agree with everyone else. Once she gets settled in, lots of love and laughs.

And, blowing coat.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i have never laughed so much (while being alone) since i got mugsy!
everything he does seems so entertaining.

and every once in awhile, he will sit on my chest and look into my eyes for a long time and all just feels well with the world.

joe


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Huge Congrats!! How very excited your family must be :whoo: Please post pictures soon...we can't wait to see her :biggrin1:

Anjanette


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on your furbaby...they are alot of fun just love them and all will be fine!!!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the hugs and kisses. We're enjoying Taffy tremendously. She's warming to us quickly. She slept in her crate in my son's room last night. I heard her whining and barking a little bit last night, but she quieted down when my son would say "It's ok, Taffy." She did growl at my daughter, so I left Taffy and my daughter alone for awhile for them to bond. It was better after that, but Taffy growled at her again this morning. So we need to work on that.

Taffy does not seem to be potty trained, or maybe she's trained to go outside, because she's been peeing and pooing in random places (we keep her in the kitchen). I've asked the breeder about potty training a couple of times, but did not get any reply, so I'm assuming that we'll have to start on square one. Any suggestions?

I was wondering what to expect from a 7-month old hav with regards to food/sleeping/potty habits. How much do they eat? How often? Do they sleep through the night? Do they take naps? How often do they pee or poo each day? Thanks in advance!

Oh and I didn't forget :biggrin1: here are some pictures:


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

oops, how do you rotate the vertical photos?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Taffy is really cute! Even sideways!

Dusty ate 1/4 cup of kibble morning and night right at 7 months and still eats that amount now. She will occasionally skip a meal or not finish. If she doesn't finish or won't eat we give her 20 min or so and then pick it up and feed her again at the next regular meal time. We feed her in her crate with the door shut. She likes cooked sweet potato as a treat. Green beans also-cut in small pieces. 
She slept through the night right from the beginning with us (at 7 months) and did nap a fair bit-mostly in the afternoon. I think most dogs do this as adults too. The bathroom habits are more variable I think. Dusty, if I remember right, would go out (to pee) every couple of hours during the day, but could hold it much longer-up to 4 or 5 hours or even longer- if we were gone (for a while we gave her access to a pee pad while we were gone until we knew what she could handle). She would typically poo after meals or first thing in the morning I think. It took a while to figure out when she had to go so we just had to take her out regularly and make sure she went until we started recognizing when she wanted to go outside and she learned to tell us. Many people have success with a bell. We got one and tried it and she didn't bother with it for months and then suddenly started ringing it to go out. Other people have maybe been more persistent than we were and have taught their pups much more quickly.

Rotating photos: I have always rotated them on my computer before posting them. In windows you can do it just by clicking a button when you are viewing them in a folder if you have the folder set on the slideshow view. I think. .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh goodness, Taffy is adorable - what a sweet face!!!! A 7 month old should be on 2 meals a day, and should absolutely sleep thru the night. Housetraining for Dummies is great as it helps with training older dogs. 
I would let your daughter be the only one to give a special treat. Give her the job of teaching sit, or laydown, or roll over and have a special treat that Taffy really likes. They should bond in no [email protected]@


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's beautiful Taffy right side up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - even cuter standing up!!! I love the hair on top of his head!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

mugsy said:


> i have never laughed so much (while being alone) since i got mugsy!
> everything he does seems so entertaining.
> 
> and every once in awhile, he will sit on my chest and look into my eyes for a long time and all just feels well with the world.
> ...


It's called "Unconditional LOVE!!!" Dogs are ALWAYS happy to see you, are RARELY in a bad mood, and LOVE to LOVE YOU!!!

Am I right?:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! She is so cute. I got Bella at that same age and she was a breeze.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

imamurph52 said:


> It's called "Unconditional LOVE!!!" Dogs are ALWAYS happy to see you, are RARELY in a bad mood, and LOVE to LOVE YOU!!!
> 
> Am I right?:biggrin1:


mugs is on the stubborn side, there may be unconditional love but he doesn't always show it. he IS always happy to see me when i come home though.

joe


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Taffy is cute! Their unconditional love just melts your heart. Good luck!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

She is cute, she looks like my Lulu. Enjoy!
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! Let the fun begin!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats on beautiful Taffy! She has the sweetest face! We got Maddie when she was nearly 8 months old, and she's been a total joy. She fit into our family right away. You will have so much fun with Taffy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie little Taffy is! Ami, I'm so glad your long wait is finally over.

Tori is almost 7 mos. old, I'll tell you what she's like regarding eating/sleeping/pottying.

She is a pretty good eater. She gets 1/4 cup of kibble in the AM with 1/2 an egg yolk then, in the PM she gets another 1/4 cup of kibble w/a spoonful of crushed pineapple. I also give her _ProZyme_ and _Fastrack for a Dog's Life _daily. They are supplements to aid digestion (we're trying to curb her poo eating) Throughout the day, I give rewards/treats for her good behavior or training. These are usually carrot shreds or Bailey's Jerky. She also gets a special dried chicken stew treat (Grandma Lucy's) whenever we have to leave her. When we do leave her it's in her ex-pen and she does _very_ well.

I couldn't ask for a better sleeper. She is great about going to bed and usually sleeps though the night (8 hrs.) w/no waking up to potty. I do hear her moving around sometimes but, there's never any whimpering/crying.

Pottying is another thing. She is, and has been, trained to pee on pads since the day she came at 10 wks. old. I could count on one hand the number of pee accidents she's had. Poo is different story. She, like Gucci, does not like to pee and poo in the same place. I have different pads for each. However, there's no guarantee the poo will always be on the pad. Sometimes it's next to it or maybe not even near...:nono: I can't seem to figure out why she can be so good for days on end then all of a sudden there's a day of her going everywhere but where she should. She is comfortable to go potty on pads or outside, doesn't seem to matter to her. We haven't taught her to tell us she wants out but, if we take her out, she'll usually go.

As I mentioned above, she's a poo eater uke: We're trying many things to get that to stop and I think we're making headway. She is doing it less than she used to. Funny, she seems to do it mainly when she's gone somewhere she wasn't suppose to. Think she's trying to hide the evidence? :spy:ound:

Hope this helps you get Taffy settled in. Good luck!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havaTaffy said:


> I've just picked up Taffy from the airport. She's finally home!!! eace: We're all very excited--the kids barely touched their homework. She's still a bit shy, but she's starting to follow us around. Get ready for tons of questions from us. :biggrin1: Here's the first one... what can we expect from a 7-month old Hav?
> 
> I'll post some photos soon...


Is this the hav from Judith?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> What a cutie little Taffy is! Ami, I'm so glad your long wait is finally over.
> 
> Tori is almost 7 mos. old, I'll tell you what she's like regarding eating/sleeping/pottying.Funny, she seems to do it mainly when she's gone somewhere she wasn't suppose to. Think she's trying to hide the evidence? :spy:ound:
> 
> Hope this helps you get Taffy settled in. Good luck!


That woke me up a little. I was thinking they were over 7 months. Why do I listen to men about the ages? 
I think they hide to go potty so that you don't see them having a snack. Your Tori's mom is like that too.....or she was until she turned into a heat seaking missle that is a pro at getting food off of counters. Now she's moving on to better things. She enjoyed a pound of ground round the other day and when I saw her finish it up she didn't even look guilty...she burped and licked her lips instead. She was so proud of herself!
I peeked around the corner yesterday to watch how she does this and she's got it down to a science. I guess it's time for the no pain snapping mouse trap thingies on the counters. They aren't really a mouse trap but look like one. You set them and when the food is touched it releases a piece of plastic that snaps and makes a loud noise.
You could get one of those and set Tori up and put her poo on it.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

CONGRATS


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys are totally right--we're having sooo much fun! I can't get anything done in the past few days with all the constant monitoring, potty training and all that, but it's been wonderful to have her in our home. I'm finally getting a real life experience of the joys you guys have been sharing about. We're enjoying the kisses and cuddles, the bouncing and pouncing around and her playfulness. No wonder you guys are obsessed with the havs (me too!).

Jan, Taffy is from Germany. She's from the same breeder as Susanne's Bonny.

Leslie, is the egg yolk that you add into Tori's food raw or cooked. Does she get it every morning? Is it for extra protein? How about the crushed pineapple--I read it in the forum somewhere but I can't remember... what it is for?

Taffy is the same as Tori--she would not poo where she had peed. She's been very good and consistent in using the pee pad except for one accident. I let her roam a little bit around the house since she had just peed one hour ago. I was trying to take some pictures of her when I saw her squatting on the carpet right in front of me--this was seen through the viewfinder! EEEEEK! By the time I put the camera down and picked her up it was too late. :frusty: 

The pooing business is a different story... she keeps pooing in the wrong place. She would sniff around the pee pad then go to the other end of the kitchen to poo! :crazy: It finally dawned on me today (duh) to take her outside to do her business and she did it! eace: Wow, she's one smart girl!

Oh and did I say we're having soo much fun?! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gee - I am so sorry you are not having fun ound:ound: Did you really doubt us?? It is so wonderful that you are enjoying your bundle and please remember, that you will experience those lovely potty situations - for a while at least. But to me, the hugs, kisses, loves and laughs always made up for the potty mistakes!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

CONGRATS ON TAFFY! SHE IS ADORABLE!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

I took Taffy out for a little walk this morning. We went to a kid's playground and our neighbor's 4 yr old boy was playing there. He approached us slowly to say hi, but Taffy was barking her head off and scared the boy. I spent the next few minutes calming her down, then the boy reached out slowly to try to pet her and Taffy growled and snapped at the boy! 

We had people come over our home and Taffy seems to be ok with them--she would go up and sniff at them and let them pet her, but when we're outside, she's a totally different dog! She "met" a golden retriever yesterday, this golden retriever was quite friendly, but Taffy kept barking at him so he started barking back at her. Taffy got so scared that she was trembling all over. I know I need to get her to socialize with people and other dogs. How can I help her with this? :help:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations on Taffy!! She is so cute!

I would suggest you take her to a puppy class. The AKC canine good citizen is a good puppy class for socializing dogs. Call around and see what is available for puppy classes, tell them alittle about Taffy. Be sure the kids go with you and Taffy to the puppy classes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ami, we have had the same problem with Lily - she does not like any new people or dogs coming to our house, or running in to them outside. But. we have slowly been working with her, and I found that our playdates with the other forum members has been the best medicine!! The first playdate she was tethered to my side the entire time. She stopped the barking, and got a correction when she did bark. towards the end of the playdate, she allowed others to hold her leash while I went inside. She growls & barks, but has not snapped thankfully. The next playdate, she was on least for 2 minutes, then she was fine. She does not play with all the havs like the others do, but she will partake a little and then observe. 
The playdate at Linda's last week was her third and she was perfectly fine. She did not play much with the dogs, but watched and played mother hen. She let new people (Kristin, who she LOVED) hold her, and was quite good.
We still have problems when repair people, or pse&g people, like that, come, she barks, but then calms down. 
Sorry to make this so long but I wanted you to get the idea that there is not a quick fix, but that it can be done & the more you socialize them (with restriction and corrections at first) the quicker they will pick up on it. My trainer said it is because she is not self confident that she does this. 
Good Luck, Taffy is a doll!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I've found that when Molly meets someone new, she backs off and barks if they approach her with the intent to pat the top of her head. :suspicious:

Especially with the little kids in the neighborhood, I tell them to make a fist and then to offer it, fist-side down, for Molly to sniff. Never fails...as soon as they offer their hand in that way, Molly will approach them, sniff the back of their hand, and then usually give a gentle kiss. The kids love it I(and the big people, too). eace:

When a Contractor comes in (sorry for the repeat, Laurie!), after Molly initially backs away, I ask them to do the "hand thing", and then she sits by their side REALLY paying attention to what they're doing! She doesn't take notes, but she's looking like she's apprenticing. Then when the Contractor is friendly with Molly, she steals a glove or a tool and hides it! ound:

It used to bother me that Molly had some trepidation in people approaching her, but I've come to see it's a healthy hesitation, and I'm glad she checks people out thoroughly before "letting them in"! Have fun and patience! It does pay off! Maureen and Molly


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

havaTaffy said:


> Leslie, is the egg yolk that you add into Tori's food raw or cooked. Does she get it every morning? Is it for extra protein? How about the crushed pineapple--I read it in the forum somewhere but I can't remember... what it is for?


Ami~ The yolk is hard boiled or,if I don't have any fresh yolks on hand, I give her the dried yolk powder from the eggstore.com. She doesn't seem to mind which I give her, she eats them both.

I give her yolks because Havanese tend to have low cholesterol levels, which is bad when it is too low. It is recommended that you add an egg yolk to their food. Here's a thread where it's discussed.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1002

The crushed pineapple is to help curb her poo eating uke:

Tori is hesitant when she meets new friends, too. She will act like Maureen's Molly (backs off and barks) if she's not allowed to approach them first. She is usually better at meeting new dogs than meeting new people. I think it is because the dogs speak her language better than the people do. Once she's given some "warm-up time", she can become a little annoying w/her demands for attention, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

At first: Congratulations to your Taffy 

But... I'm very sad when I read all your posts. For me it seems so, that you are not happy with the dog!!

1. In Germany it's usual to make an outside-potty-training. I'm sure, that Taffy will do her pees and poos outside when you go outside with her just in time.

2. I was shocked!!! when I saw the pictures. Such a lovely and beautiful puppy - but.. how often do you brush the puppy?? How often do you clean the eyes?? Taffy is 7 month old - she is changing her teeth. In this time it is normal that she has tears. You have to clean her eyes every day.

3. How old are your children?? Kids under 14 are not able to take care of a dog. 

4. Dogs are not allowed in playgrounds in Germany

5. Don't forget: If you would be the puppy, far away from your other dog-friends, you would have been flown from Germany to HongKong - I'm sure, you would be "not amused" for a long time ;-)

6. I know the breeder Sabine Steinmann, I know her dogs, I know her house and her garden. I know, that her dogs wín a lot of competitions her in Germany. Her dogs would do all they can do - because they love Sabine!





5.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susanne, quite the contrary, I believe she is very happy with Taffy! 

Perhaps you missed our joking in our language, she IS having fun with Taffy and we were teasing her about it. It appears to me that Ami, is reaching out to us uss to make the best life, and give the best training to Taffy.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Puh, and I informed Sabine Steinmann, the breeder 

I hope, that Ami is having a lot of fun with the puppy, but the pictures are awful.

When our dogs came to us, I brushed them, made them very pretty.. and then I took the camera: All the world around us shoud see our lovely dogs.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Truth be told, I've never seen pictures of ANY dog on this Forum that looks as if it's not being cared for! That's the appeal of what you can find here! People LOVE and take conscientious care their sweeties! I've never met any of the people who Post, but I can tell you that I respect their experience, and I sincerely value their generous information and advice because of their passionate love for their Havs.

And I've also NEVER seen a picture on this Forum that didn't make me smile! And that includes Taffy!

I think Taffy's mom absolutely loves her Taffy...just like everyone else who reads these Posts and takes the time to weigh what people say to make their sweeties' lives happier and healthier.

So, I say...take it from where it comes. The supportive and pleasant people on this Forum have become a part of my daily life...you don't have to look hard to find their good intentions, great sense of humor, and kind spirit.

Don't mean to butt in, but I just felt I had to say it! Maureen and Molly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yikes Susanne, not sure what posts you're reading. But, as I read through this thread, I read NOTHING but enjoyment from Ami. Every post talked about the fun she's having and the love for her new family member. She mentioned some concerned, then asked how to deal with it. I didn't sense for a minute that she was unhappy at all. When you said you informed the breeder, does that mean you contacted her and told her Ami wasn't happy with her pup?? 
As far as the pics, well I don't think you should attack her for not brushing Taffy or cleaning her eyes. If you weren't happy with her appearance, perhaps you should look towards the breeder for that. She only had her a day when she took those pics. Maybe she didn't spiff her up to your specifications. I'm pretty sure if I was to get a pup of that age, bonding with her and getting her settled in would take priority over a big grooming session. But, that's just me.

Anyways, Ami..she's a doll. And I'm glad you're enjoying her so much. Keep us updated with pics of your new addition!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Laurie, Maureen and Leslie for the encouragement and suggestions to deal with Taffy's shyness. I've also searched and read the threads on shyness. You guys have given me great ideas to help Taffy with her shyness.

Taffy has made great progress in adjusting to her new home. She started out as a fearful dog (which is understandable), but she has overcome so many challenges:
-she answers to "Taffy" now eace: (her name used to be Madonna), 
-she no longer cowers and growls at my kids and husband, she will actually run to them and greet them when they come into the kitchen
-she goes potty in the right place! :whoo:
-she's our very own "tigger" (she's bouncy, pouncy, trouncy, flouncy, fun, fun, fun :biggrin1
-and of course, she's enjoying all the hugs and kisses and belly rubs

So given her great stride in her adjustment, I'm confident that she'll be able to overcome this shyness with dogs and other people, specially with all your support and encouragement! :grouphug:

Susanne, I have been brushing and combing Taffy everyday--Just another one of the important things I've learned from the guys here at the forum is to groom your hav everyday 
Taffy did come home with a lot of gunk in her eyes and the darker strands on her face was actually hard crusted hair caused by tear stains (I've learned this through the forum too). I've been working on cleaning her eyes and working on the wetting and combing the hair on her face a little bit each day. She doesn't like it and would put her head down and hide her face just like a kid who refused to take her medicine LOL, but we're slowly getting there. At least her eyes are clean now, but we still have to work on those hair. I can't seem to find the flea comb this morning... she must've hidden it, that sneaky dog! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You should have seen Milo the day I got him. I actually thought there was a mistake and that I'd gotten the wrong dog. He looked so scruffy, but then again after his long day of travel and the fear that surely accompanied that, I'm not surprised. I thought he was absolutely beautiful anyway . . . and still do, even on the days when he looks like he's taken a mud bath.ound:


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

*some more pics*

Laurie, Maureen and Tritia--thanks so much for your support and encouragement! :hug:

Here are a few more pictures of Taffy:
1: waking up in the morning
2: special good morning kiss for my son
3: nice and fluffy after brushing
4: 30 minutes later - umm...yes, it's the same dog! LOL


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ami,
It looks like she is settling into your home nicely. So glad to hear that she is adjusting. Thanks for posting new picts. She is such a pretty girl. I love the picture of her and your son!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the new pictures, especially the good morning kiss.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you for the pictures . Taffy looks adorable .. 
As to the comments about grooming scenario my dogs are groomed and then in about 6 hours they look like a brush never touched them . They are very busy and love to rough & tumble ..
Taffy looks fine to me just a little bedhead .. 
I think the important thing here is that she has a very caring conscientious Mommy and she is looking for information and advice to be the best mommy she can be ..
I agree something might be lost in the translation here and sometimes things are said in a certain mannner and you may have difficulty in the translation or if you have a translator in your computer some things are just not translated that easily from on language to another .. .. 
..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Ami, I am so happy to hear that Taffy is settling in witht he family - the good morning kiss is so sweet!! I bet your son woke up with a big smile on his face from that! I can say that one of the main reasons I keep my guys in a puppy cut is because they are so rough and tumble, and with 3 of them it is way too much re-brushing for me:biggrin1: Keep us up to date on how Taffy is doing, and of course, keep the pictures coming!!!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Taffy is a sweetie fuzz-ball! Gosh! I LOVE the puppy kisses pictures! :hug:

I know what you mean about the ability of our sweeties to "morph" into unrecognizeable beings after a few hours of play! 

Molly HATES to be combed, but she's stoic, and resigned, and (mostly!) cooperative when I do her grooming. 

But I figured it out after reading the Posts: She's having her way with me! :frusty:

Molly just lets me THINK she'll stay all pretty and puffy, when in actuality she's planning her next tom-boy, "let's-mess-up-this-hair-and-get-down-and-dirty" maneuvers! :lalala:

Keep those sweet pictures coming our way! Taffy is a huggy! :angel:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute photos and glad to see she is settling in. She just needed a little time!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ami,

You can see in those photos how nicely she is settling in with the family. What a cutie she is and the wake up kisses are adorable. Enjoy every minute with your little fur ball.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I've just read this thread and want to say Much happiness to you and Taffy and the whole family. Cazzie wags his tail for you!

As for the "ultimate groomed look" - Yikes, you should see Cazzie most days! He stays combed for about 10 minutes. I like the wild, tousled look anyway. 

That is, you should have SEEN Cazzie (putting it in the past tense,) because he had an unfortunate experience at the groomers last week and they shaved him.  What a puppy cut that was! (No pics for a while.) 

Anyway, much fun to you all!

Suzy & Cazzie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I wonder if certain coat types "hold" their freshly groomed look longer than others. I noticed that when I groom my boys, Lincoln will still look good until the 3rd day after. Scout looks all tousled the next morning - but maybe because he's rolling around everywhere with all that puppy energy.....


----------

